# Liza Minnelli treated for encephalitis



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

This came to me the other day from Yahoo News. I've always enjoyed Miss Minnelli's work as an entertainer, and think she is a great performer. For the full story go to http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/krmiami/20001...phalitis_1.html The link to encephalitis interested me, as one of the (many) names for CFS is Myalgic Encephalitis or M.E.So I was curious as to what Yahoo Health had to say about "Encephalitis", This is what came back....Definition An inflammation of the brain. See also meningitis. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Causes, incidence, and risk factors Encephalitis is most often caused by a viral infection. The specific viruses involved may vary. Exposure to viruses can occur through insect bites, food or drink, or skin contact. In rural areas, arboviruses that are carried by mosquitoes or *ticks*, or that are accidentally ingested, are the most common cause. In urban areas, enteroviruses are most common, including Coxsackievirus, poliovirus, and echovirus. Other causes include herpes simplex infection, varicella (chickenpox or shingles), measles, mumps, rubella, adenovirus, rabies, and only rarely, vaccinations.-----------------------------------------More is listed in the article, but again, I found the link to ticks as the root cause very interesting.The search continues....NickT


----------

